# eu3000i handi - hard to start



## waverider (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi everyone

I have a eu3000 handi generator that takes me forever to start
Always if I haven't used it for a couple weeks it takes like 10 pulls

Once started it runs just perfectly -- I had the carb off and did a thorough cleaning.
Spark plug has been changed and oil level is right.

Has anyone else had an issue like this and able to resolve it
Thanks in advance for any suggestions
cheers


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

How old is the gas? Old gas will make it difficult to cold start then run ok... unless it’s extremely degraded.


----------



## waverider (Oct 21, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> How old is the gas? Old gas will make it difficult to cold start then run ok... unless it’s extremely degraded.


No the gas is fresh and I also added sea foam to it as well hoping to clean some of the internal carb stuff


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

my gen is the same, it doesnt like starting if its sat for over a month


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

waverider said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a eu3000 handi generator that takes me forever to start
> Always if I haven't used it for a couple weeks it takes like 10 pulls
> ...


so what are the temps in your location?
also check the air filter.
is it over oiled?

are you using the choke?

also try it with the fuel cap off.
cap vents have been an issue on the hondas..
they get plugged up

when was the last time your cleaned the screen for the exhaust?
check that!


----------



## waverider (Oct 21, 2020)

iowagold said:


> so what are the temps in your location?
> also check the air filter.
> is it over oiled?
> 
> ...


Hi
Yes always seem to need the choke on, even when its warm, starting without choke doesn't really work
but if choke is one and the generator is warm it will start after the 1st pull then I just put it back into the on mode and runs flawlessly 

I have tried it with fuel cap off, no difference in the cold start - still takes a lot of pulls
The screen for the exhaust is clear

This is a real head scratcher -- as I said it just takes so many pulls to get it going from a cold start, it is just strange because it runs perfectly once it has started
10 pulls just does not seem right


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

get a new carb
i had one like that in the fleet.
it had trash in the carb passages.
click here for the eu3000i part page
link on there is for a carb for 43.00 shipped


----------



## waverider (Oct 21, 2020)

iowagold said:


> get a new carb
> i had one like that in the fleet.
> it had trash in the carb passages.
> click here for the eu3000i part page
> link on there is for a carb for 43.00 shipped


thanks for that, the carburetor looks good and has been cleaned so not sure if has anything to do with the carb


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

We had a car and every morning it would take ages to fire up, but once started it would be fine all day until the following morning, but it had done about 200,000miles... We had another car and that had done 300.000miles and the mechanics couldn't believe it as the engine ran so well. It even would start in 1 turnover with a near flat battery after standing for a few months.. My dad use to drive about 100-200miles a day, but engines perfer long runs rather then stopping and starting all the time, and thats I guess why the engine was in such a good condition after it had done all the miles. The gearbox failed in the end and it wasnt worth fixing, so we sold it for about £300, it was a Citroen BX turbo diesel.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

The suggestion is to get a new carb for $43 and now you're arguing with him? You have gunk in your carb!!! So replace it and then clean it again and use it as a spare. Cheap fix, and run something better than seafoam. Try Quickshot from AMSOIL. It's the best that I've found. Shipped right to your door. Quickshot®
Find non-ethanol Hi-test gas in your area, put $5 in your car first to flush the line, and then fill up your gas can. Get back to us with the results... Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

waverider said:


> thanks for that, the carburetor looks good and has been cleaned so not sure if has anything to do with the carb


did you use an ultrasonic cleaner to clean the carb?


----------



## waverider (Oct 21, 2020)

iowagold said:


> did you use an ultrasonic cleaner to clean the carb?


that I'm not sure of
took it down to the local repair guy and he cleaned it up
wasn't aware of ultrasonic cleaners
thanks for tip


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for the ultrasonic page
there are tips on there as well.
pm me if you need help!
if you were in the states i would say send it over!
it runs 50.00 with shipping to run them..
so a new carb is a good choice when the carbs are low cost.

but if it is one of those carbs that are a couple of hundred bucks or more each..
then it is worth the time to run them!

and yes I accept all junk carbs as gifts for the shop!


----------



## waverider (Oct 21, 2020)

thank you for the info


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

any time!

as soon as we get cameras
we will be doing a your tube series...
super pricey for the high def 4k high speed cams we need...
yea there are cheap cams... 
but we need slow motion for some stuff.


----------

